
Show HN: Peer review published journal articles - hellbreaker
http://www.peers.science
======
hellbreaker
Peers’ Science is a platform for researcher to write fact-based reviews on
publish articles. Having more people in the community review a published
article will help catch mistakes that were overlooked in the peer review
process. Articles which are based on solid research will be naturally robust
to multiple reviews. This will help researchers get a more rounded opinion of
an articles and avoid article purchasing cost which they might not need.

There are already 154 million article citations imported for researchers to
start writing reviews. I am open to features requests from researchers; just
email me at support@peers.science. If you like what I am doing, please
consider supporting this website. I am open to receiving GCP credits.

